# Eheim 2015 help



## Talonstorm (Nov 6, 2004)

I purchased this filter used from a member of this board. I thought it had a broken impeller shaft, but come to find out, it is probably just a 2 part shaft. So, I put it together and tried it. It spins the impeller, but it is VERY loud. Any ideas on what the problem might be? Anyone else have a 2015, do they have a 2 part shaft? According to the Eheim website, the impeller is no longer available for this model, so hopefully that is not the problem. 

Thanks,
Tina


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

Two-part shaft as shown in the spare parts breakdown... http://www.eheim.com/pdf/16.pdf

They MAY have an impeller... 21.99.. http://www.magicislepets.com/pages/subpages/parts.htm


----------



## Talonstorm (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks. I emailed them, but they never emailed me back (not very good customer service!). I will keep looking.

If anyone knows where I can get an impeller for my Eheim 2015, I would love to hear from you!

Thanks,
Tina


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

A quick google: unfortunatly they are not made any more...good luck.

http://www.eheim.com/faq.html#question8


----------



## Talonstorm (Nov 6, 2004)

Wö£fëñxXx said:


> A quick google: unfortunatly they are not made any more...good luck.


Yeah, I know. That is why I am having such trouble finding it.  

Tina


----------



## riverrat (Jul 14, 2005)

try here http://www.magicislepets.com/pages/subpages/parts.htm
I think it is listed for 22 bucks. Whether they have it or not I dont know.


----------



## Talonstorm (Nov 6, 2004)

I emailed them, twice. They don't reply to the emails. I finally called them and they do not have it.

Thanks,
Tina

PS - Still looking for suggestions. I paid $50 for this filter used, so I would like to get it running.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Tina, try calling Reef Encounter in Hackensack. They carry a pretty good selection of Eheim parts. They might not have it, but it is worth a shot.

Also try calling Animals and Things in Woodbridge. Despite being an absolute dump, they did carry Eheim and carried a ton of old merchandise. Ask them to check the glass case behind the cash registers for the part.

Mike


----------



## tessoci (Dec 9, 2004)

Also, That Fish Place  has a huge selection of Eheim parts that don't show up on their website.

You have to go in or call the actual "brick and mortar" store directly, though. The website order people can't help.

--Rebecca


----------

